# She Dog or He Dog Mirrolure?



## HunterSal (Apr 12, 2011)

Looking for a great gator trout and slot red lure wondering witch one is better.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i think the she dog is louder, id use that on windier mornings


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Zara spook


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

wetaline said:


> Zara spook


+1. Catch a lot on this. Plenty of bites.


----------

